
Mouth Sets Healing Standard - draenei
https://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/mouth-sets-healing-standard/
======
fogleman
Or, in my case, a small scratch from my toothbrush flares up into a super
painful canker sore.

~~~
staunch
Don't suffer from this myself but I saw a reddit thread on this recently. It
seems that SLS-free toothpaste is helpful for many people. Some other tips in
there too. May be helpful for you.

[https://old.reddit.com/r/LifeProTips/comments/8zadwn/lpt_if_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/LifeProTips/comments/8zadwn/lpt_if_you_suffer_from_mouth_ulcers_such_as/)

------
amelius
> Morasso and her colleagues also tested this idea by genetically engineering
> mice to have more of those factors, the 'directors', in their regular skin
> tissue—and sure enough, those mice had significantly faster skin wound
> healing than did control mice.

Okay, what is the downside? I suppose there should be one, otherwise evolution
would have generated mice with faster-healing skin.

~~~
gnode
Generally, the downside of having tissues grow / heal faster is increased
growth rate of cancers. I'm speculating, but exposure of the skin to the sun's
ultraviolet radiation may have helped determine the trade-off.

Also, I would argue that there isn't a large selective pressure for skin to
heal faster. Once a wound has scabbed over, the risk of infection is
relatively low.

~~~
fhood
It occurs to me that letting the wound scab over first would also protect fast
replicating cells from UV radiation.

------
tantalor
> But we can't genetically engineer humans.

But we can; it is just an opinion that we should not.

~~~
asah
At least with CRISPR, they're discovering unfortunate side effects and
unintended mutations:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=crispr+side+effects](https://www.google.com/search?q=crispr+side+effects)

